# VPN dans réglages



## gaylord00 (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je me pose une petite question. Suite à un jailbreak  j'ai eu l'apparition d'un onglet VPN dans les réglages. Après restauration l'onglet y est toujours est ce normal ?!
Merci


----------



## gaylord00 (9 Mars 2012)

Pas d'idée ,?


----------

